# Mexican Heather?



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I've never had enough of it planted to make pure heather honey, but the bees do love the plant and it blooms over a long period of time. I bought a few pots at our local Lowe's a couple of years ago and propagated enough for me and some local beekeepers who wanted to plant some Mexican Heather. You can take stem cuttings and root your own plants. It roots easily. It will come back in the spring if the winter isn't too cold, it is not real cold hardy.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I bought some to put in my garden and the bees love it. I only have a few plants, but they still go to it. 

They also love African Blue basil *a lot.* It's a hybrid basil that you can't grow from seed. It smells amazing.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*Mexican Heather*

It's an annual so unless it is a very mild winter and it is well established it won't overwinter. Unless you have acres of it it won't amount to much for honey forage but it's nice to plant so you can enjoy your bees foraging your garden, add anise hyssop, basil, thyme, lavender (they love it), sedum (good August bloom/drought tolerant), spread some clover seeds around. In fall they go nuts over goldenrod (there are garden varieties) and mexican sunflower (8' tall pereniall with dozens of flowers).

IM me and I'll give you some starts for the Mexican Sunflower - I live 8 miles outside of Denton.


----------

